# Need A TV Repaired...



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone know of a good TV repair man? I have a Hitachi LCD that's about 3 years old and it just quit working. Thank you!


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Glenn's Advanced in Pace. They are on West Spencer Field road. 
You can take it to them or they will pick it up. 994-9598

They do good work and are very reasonable.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

@floridays - Much appreciated, i'll check them out!


----------



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Does you television turn on at all? If not, do you see a flashing red light where the power button is located?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I need my 47 LCD flat screen fixed also. Pm me your number if u do this.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Glenn Advanced closed the first of this month.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I can fix TV's. If interested pm me.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Bill thompsons on Pace Blvd. right near Marcone has done my repairs quickly and at or below estimate every time.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Willard tv here in Fairhope

Known Mike for years - he does a great job


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*TV Repair*

What happened to Brandon who used to post here? I heard that he did good work at a reasonable cost. C2


----------

